# ICE PEARL



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

IM WONDERING WHAT THIS LOOKS LIKE SAW IT IN A COLOR BOOK IS IT CALLED ICE PEARL HAS ANYONE EVER HEARD OF IT OR SHOT HAVE ANY PICS OF HOW IT LOOKS.


----------



## 64_impalas (Jun 13, 2003)

i got a pic of a blue ice pearl , but i cant find a place to upload it to the internet , latitlow wont let me upload it from cardomain so i dunno??


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i have seen the silver ice pearl, it looks pretty good


----------



## 64_impalas (Jun 13, 2003)

yer ice pearls do look pretty good


----------



## 64_impalas (Jun 13, 2003)

this is blue ice pearl , it does look green but i asure you it sed blue on the bottle









its on a model with silver as the base coat and 2 coats of blue ice pearl


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

** i have 2 different colors ... red & silver ...the silver looks like crushed diamonds .. the red looks like a crushed up pink birthstone -- i dont know what its caled , & i wont go look it up .....They dont reflect as much as flakes but they hold a nice brilliance to them that you cant get from flakes or pearls.........


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

THANKS FOR IT HEY HOMIE THAT PIC DIDNT WORK MAN ANYONE ELSE GOT ANYTHING ON ICE PEARL


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

r ice pearls and glass flakes tha same thing?


----------



## sabre (May 22, 2003)

Glass Flake .. very - very - bright in the sun ..


----------



## 64_impalas (Jun 13, 2003)

yer as of late everytime i post a pic it gets deleated , i think gary has it in for me


----------



## impala67 (Feb 27, 2003)

I used a green Ice Pearl on a cutty I painted for a customer and it was tight as hell! Of course it all depends on the color of base and the color of pearl used and also how much is applied. N-E way the GREEN ICE PEARL stands out more than a regular pearl, it's got a more depth look to it. It costs more but definitely worth it. :thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

DAMN I LIKE THE WAY THAT GLASS PEARL LOOKS IS IT THE SAME AS ICE PEARL N IF NOT IT LOOKS LIKE DUPONT PRODUCT CAN U FIND IT ANYWERE THANKS FOR THE INFO


----------



## sabre (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by individuals64_@Sep 19 2003, 05:02 AM
> *DAMN I LIKE THE WAY THAT GLASS PEARL LOOKS IS IT THE SAME AS ICE PEARL N IF NOT IT LOOKS LIKE DUPONT PRODUCT CAN U FIND IT ANYWERE THANKS FOR THE INFO*


 Ice pearls .. glass flake --

http://www.houseofkolor.com/hok/products/specialty.jsp


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

ttt


----------

